# Happy Birthday---glass man!



## mr.fred (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy B-Day Jamie- you old hippie[8D]


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jamie


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 13, 2011)

Hope you have a wonderful birthday!!


----------



## BillinMo (Oct 13, 2011)

Best wishes, Jamie!!


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy birthday my good man!! []


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you...


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 13, 2011)

HI Jamie  - Hope it is all well with you.  I am getting to old to keep going and the birthdays just keep a coming. 
 Best to you.  RED Matthews


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey Jamie..PEACE


----------



## madman (Oct 13, 2011)

happy birthday brother!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey Jamie,

 Those darn birthdays just keep on a-comin. Have a blast, man.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy birthday man!


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy birthday, Jamie!  ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy Birth Day G Man hope you had a blast!


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy B-Day, Jamie!  Your just 2 days off from my Wife's.   Just had her's on the 11th.  Hope it was fun and full of glass ( whole ones, not pieces.)


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hope you have a great day Jamie!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 13, 2011)

All the best to you on your Birthday Jamie!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 13, 2011)

When I get older losing my hair,
  Many years from now,
  Will you still be sending me a valentine
  Birthday greetings bottle of wine?

  If I'd been out till quarter to three
  Would you lock the door,
  Will you still need me, will you still feed me,
  When I'm sixty-four?

  oo oo oo oo oo oo oo oooo
  You'll be older too, (ah ah ah ah ah)
  And if you say the word,
  I could stay with you.

  I could be handy mending a fuse
  When your lights have gone.
  You can knit a sweater by the fireside
  Sunday mornings go for a ride.

  Doing the garden, digging the weeds,
  Who could ask for more?
  Will you still need me, will you still feed me,
  When I'm sixty-four?

  Every summer we can rent a cottage
  In the Isle of Wight, if it's not too dear
  We shall scrimp and save
  Grandchildren on your knee
  Vera, Chuck, and Dave

  Send me a postcard, drop me a line,
  Stating point of view.
  Indicate precisely what you mean to say
  Yours sincerely, Wasting Away.

  Give me your answer, fill in a form
  Mine for evermore
  Will you still need me, will you still feed me,
  When I'm sixty-four?

 HAPPY 58TH DUDE!!!


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday, you old hippie. [][][][]  ~Mike


----------



## glass man (Oct 14, 2011)

I THANK YOU ALL MY SWEET AND DEAR FRIENDS!!!May  the LORD help and bless all of us!!!!![&:] JAMIE


----------



## suzanne (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday!  May bottles rain down on you!  (Just kidding! <may they float down gently, wafting in the breeze,  so you don't get clunked in the head.)


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 14, 2011)

Hope you had a great one Jamie!


----------



## SAbottles (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Jamie; "old" hippie ? C'mon, I can give you 8 years and still keep rockin' ! Not sure if you were ever into Shaun Phillips, but I'm sure glad he came over here !


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 14, 2011)

A belated likewise.


----------



## glass man (Oct 15, 2011)

I thank yall agin..liquid birthday cake was a very bad idea!!Specially for a diabetic Christian with a side order of freak...i live..but learn???[] I try oh how i try!! reminds me of the kris kristofferson song"ONE DAY AT A TIME SWEET JESUS"!AMEN ETC AND SO ON!JAMIE


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 15, 2011)

Black Forest Porter with Cream Cheese Stout!  MMMMM  my favorite!


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 15, 2011)

Happy belated Jamie!

 PD


----------



## carobran (Oct 15, 2011)

_[sm=tongue.gif]HAPPY BIRTHDAY!![sm=tongue.gif]_


----------



## Stardust (Oct 15, 2011)

~ HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY TO MY SPECIAL FRIEND ~
 HOPE YOUR DAY WAS FILLED WITH HAPPINESS AND JOY KNOWING YOU ARE SO LOVED ~ [] x's stardust


----------



## glass man (Oct 19, 2011)

I thank ye all yall!jamie


----------



## peejrey (Oct 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!
 Or Belated anyway


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Jamie, tell me it's true that later is better than never, Sorry I missed it, I hope it was a good one.
 HAPPY  BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------

